# Festplatte (Dateisystem) beschädigt, Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler - wie reparieren?



## brazzjazz (17. Mai 2013)

*Festplatte (Dateisystem) beschädigt, Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler - wie reparieren?*

Moin!
Unser Samsung SmartTV war nicht ganz so smart, als er mit unserer externen 3-TB-Festplatte nicht klarkam und das Dateisystem beschädigte. Der offizielle Grund: er kommt nur mit maximal 500-GB-Platten klar. Erst konnte die Festplatte betrieben werden, doch seit Neuestem kann die Festplatte nicht mehr ausgelesen werden, weder vom Fernseher noch von meinen Compis (Windows, Linux, spielt keine Rolle). Linux spricht von einem Ein-/Ausgabefehler, oder remote I/O error. Auf einem Linuxforum wurde der Fehler als »NFS-Fehler« beschrieben (Network File System), was immer das dann genau heißt. Ich habe eben versucht, mit HD Tune die Festplatte zu diagnostizieren. Ergebnis: Alle Sektoren beschädigt. Allerdings liegt es wohl daran, dass das Tool davon nichts lesen kann, denn ein Performance-Test schlägt sofort fehl, »Read Error«. Außerdem steht bei HD Tune, dass die Festplatte nur 375 GB hätte (statt 2xxx GB, wie man es bei 3TB vermuten würde). Ich kann mir nicht ausmalen, dass der Fernseher da mit der Pladde angestellt hat, aber so schrott kann die doch gar nicht sein?
Danke!


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Festplatte (Dateisystem) beschädigt, Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler - wie reparieren?*

wird sie denn im Arbeitsplatz/Gerätemanager überhaupt angezeigt?
Sind Daten darauf, die nicht gesichert sind bzw. die nicht verloren gehen dürfen?


----------



## Research (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Festplatte (Dateisystem) beschädigt, Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler - wie reparieren?*

Kann sein das dir CHKDSK x: /f hilft (Windows Komandozeile) x steht hierbei für den Laufwerksbuchstaben deiner 3TB Platte. CHKDSK - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sonst auch CHKDSK x: /f /r


----------



## brazzjazz (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Festplatte (Dateisystem) beschädigt, Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler - wie reparieren?*



FrozenFlame6 schrieb:


> wird sie denn im Arbeitsplatz/Gerätemanager überhaupt angezeigt?
> Sind Daten darauf, die nicht gesichert sind bzw. die nicht verloren gehen dürfen?


 Angezeigt wird se. Windows meint aber, sie sei nicht formatiert. Datenverlust wäre ärgerlich, aber keine Katastrophe.

CHKDSK meint, der Typ des Dateisystems sei RAW und dafür sei CHKDSK nicht verfügbar... 

P.S. _Ort: Dreh dich ganz langsam um... _Eindeutig einer der besten!


----------



## Research (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Festplatte (Dateisystem) beschädigt, Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler - wie reparieren?*

Dateisystem RAW? Dann hat dein Fernseher das Ding Formatiert.

Oder zumindest dem MBF zerschossen.

Boote mal ein Live-Linux. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=lts&bits=32&distro=desktop&status=zeroc
Vielleicht hilf das.

Sonst: http://board.gulli.com/thread/10079...aw-dateisystem-was-tun/?p=7704542#post7704542


----------



## brazzjazz (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Festplatte (Dateisystem) beschädigt, Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler - wie reparieren?*

Auf den Gulli-Artikel bin ich auch schon gestoßen, nur hat das Programm bei mir kein Ergebnis gebracht. Zurzeit läuft gerade Easy Recovery von Kroll Ontrack, wenn das nix findet ist der Ofen wirklich aus.


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Festplatte (Dateisystem) beschädigt, Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler - wie reparieren?*

Guck halt mal ob das Live-Linux etwas erkennt.


----------

